# Cold smoke test on the Pitboss



## phil129 (Aug 10, 2019)

Got a new Pitboss pro series 1100 a few 
months back to replace my MES30 that been well loved and used. Today I decided to run a cold smoke test while I cook up some fajitas on the charcoal grill. Filled up the tray with some dust and it's been putting out nice TBS for about 1/2 hour now and now sign of slowing down. Very excited to smoke a several bellies at a time and lots O' cheese come winter. Enjoy your weekend
Phil


----------



## Jabiru (Aug 13, 2019)

I love the ability to cold smoke. Ya Shoulda thrown some cheese on.


----------



## phil129 (Aug 13, 2019)

Jabiru said:


> I love the ability to cold smoke. Ya Shoulda thrown some cheese on.


As soon as the oven door here in the southwest is closed that's the first order of business.


----------



## Jabiru (Aug 14, 2019)

Ah yes I forgot you are in Summer, Winter here, I am doing my final winter batch of cheese this weekend, before it does get too hot.

You will be looking forward to Winter I bet


----------

